# Haack's Madison WI Head Badges!!!!! WANTED!!!!



## pedal4416 (Jan 9, 2014)

Im looking for Haack's head badges. This was a shop in Madison Wisconsin that sold Schwinns. I worked at the Bike shop that took it over for a few years and somehow never managed to pick up any badges when I saw them. Im looking for these 2 and any others I do not know about.


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 9, 2014)

I believe I have one, will have to look. Steve


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you Steve, let me know if you do.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## slacker (Apr 14, 2014)

*Haack's*

Just curious, but during what years were Haack's open? Most of the badges I have seen are on bikes no earlier than '59 or '60, the majority being mid 60s models.  Have you seen earlier than that?

I think there may be at least other version, and a couple color variations on the ones shown.


----------



## 50sville (May 11, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> Im looking for Haack's head badges. This was a shop in Madison Wisconsin that sold Schwinns. I worked at the Bike shop that took it over for a few years and somehow never managed to pick up any badges when I saw them. Im looking for these 2 and any others I do not know about.
> View attachment 558026
> View attachment 558027



https://www.ebay.com/itm/332649144944?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> Im looking for Haack's head badges. This was a shop in Madison Wisconsin that sold Schwinns. I worked at the Bike shop that took it over for a few years and somehow never managed to pick up any badges when I saw them. Im looking for these 2 and any others I do not know about.
> View attachment 558026
> View attachment 558027



Sorry I don't have any, but I do have a photo of another paint style.


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-HA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
$139.00


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-HA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649  $49.99


----------



## pedal4416 (May 13, 2018)

A few Madison locals told me that Haacks was around since the 30’s. It started as a motorcycle shop and evolved into a full blown Schwinn shop.


----------



## barneyguey (May 13, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> A few Madison locals told me that Haacks was around since the 30’s. It started as a motorcycle shop and evolved into a full blown Schwinn shop.



I've read the same thing while researching them.


----------



## StoneWoods (May 21, 2018)

Guess what I found in a scrap heap 2hrs north of Madison...


----------



## Gthoro (Mar 1, 2020)

Pulled this Haack's badge off of a '66 Starlet III.  Old post - are you still looking?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 6, 2021)

Found one on a 20" yesterday


----------



## Nashman (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a cool decal on my Schwinn Red Phantom with Liberty badge. I dig the rocket.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you all!! I have put this badge on the back burner for now. I do have 2 styles and in the future I will be interested in completing my collection. For now Please keep adding any info or pics of Haacks Material.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 6, 2021)

Here is the building. I believe it was torn down recently? I was the Service Manager and Head Mechanic at Williamson "Willy" bikes until the owner got hooked on painkillers and ruined the business. I got a call on  a Monday morning from one of my employees saying "Don't come in today, were shutting down" Just before I started one of the Managers filled a few dumpsters with old Schwinn parts.... I was able to find a few things and old tools still hanging around. They performed a lot of Custom Schwinn builds so chances are if you bought a Schwinn from them it wasn't stock.


----------



## stevewelborn (Sep 22, 2022)

Does anyone know about what year I can attribute a brass HAACK'S "Mr. Bicycle" badge? It's on a frame where I can not find the serial number.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 22, 2022)

Here's  a few photos I have.


----------

